# Sock help



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Have one sock knitted (fruit loop pattern).

Intended for it to be only ankle high.

But now that I am nearing the toe on a LARGE sock, I realize the cuff in much too short and too loose.

How do I go about adding a ribbed cuff to the top of the sock?

Can I just knit it separately and them "graft" it to the sock ------ maybe with the "kirschner" stitch? (Did I spell that correctly?)

And then, I suppose I will need to knit the other sock the SAME way ~~~~:huh::huh:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi tallpines!

You could do it that way, yes. 

Or, you could pick up sititches around the cuff and knit upwards from there, no grafting.

Or, you could frog the whole thing and start over. :dance:


Your choice. 

Nice to hear from you.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

How would you do it?


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Being new to crocheting the socks, I did the same thing last week! So I took out the work down to where it was good and did it again to be a good fit. After all the work it takes to make the socks you will have to decide that course....however I felt..if if I was not happy with the one, I would be less happy when they were a pair. I did try a tighter cuff first and I did not like how they fit or looked that way for the crocheting method and that is when I decided it was a do over on that portion. Without a picture it is hard to suggest you take out work.... I know the hours that goes into these! Or do you know someone with large feet to gift them to? Nice to make advance Christmas gifts for next year.. I bet it is a wonderful sock too!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

romysbaskets said:


> Being new to crocheting the socks, I did the same thing last week! So I took out the work down to where it was good and did it again to be a good fit. After all the work it takes to make the socks you will have to decide that course....however I felt..if if I was not happy with the one, I would be less happy when they were a pair. I did try a tighter cuff first and I did not like how they fit or looked that way for the crocheting method and that is when I decided it was a do over on that portion. Without a picture it is hard to suggest you take out work.... I know the hours that goes into these! Or do you know someone with large feet to gift them to? Nice to make advance Christmas gifts for next year.. I bet it is a wonderful sock too!


We are a family of LARGE FEET!
The size of the sock is not the problem ------ just the too short cuff.

Is your crocheted sock pattern online?
Maybe I can crochet a ribbed type cuff to the top of these.......


(These are for my granddaughter's eleventh birthday ----
She wears a Size 11 shoe!)


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I'd pick up stitches and knit up ! Post pics when you can !


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

tallpines said:


> We are a family of LARGE FEET!
> The size of the sock is not the problem ------ just the too short cuff.
> 
> Is your crocheted sock pattern online?
> ...


She references that size in there and the count for it.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Well now ---

My OCD and lack of self esteem will not allow me to "freelance" on this so I guess I will go with on option suggested by gam ~~~~

"Or, you could frog the whole thing and start over.







"

Thanks all for the imput.


----------

